# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Al maanden pijn aan beide armen ?

## pepina

Vanaf mei klachten rug hernia is behandeld met cortisonen inspuitingen lage rug
helpt ongeveer 2 weken. Nu heb ik sinds korte tijd veel pijn aan beiden schouders en armen tot aan de vingers. Nekscan gaf geen bijzonderheden, pijn blijft duren
Wat te doen. Binnenkort terug naar neuroloog.Wie kan advies geven of heeft hetzelfde meegemaakt?

----------


## Agnes574

Kan te maken hebben met je spieren (nek) of je zenuwen.... heb je al 's fysiotherapie geprobeerd??

----------


## pepina

Dank voor de snelle reactie.
Ja, heb ik vier weken gehad. Effect was ook weinig of niets.

----------


## dotito

@Pipina,

Wat voor soort pijn ervaar je?

----------


## pepina

Zeurende pijn, zoals tandpijn. Bij het "vroeg"ontwaken is de pijn bijna onverdragelijk intens.

----------


## Sefi

> Zeurende pijn, zoals tandpijn. Bij het "vroeg"ontwaken is de pijn bijna onverdragelijk intens.


Wordt de pijn minder als je dan een andere houding aanneemt?

Die nekscan, was dat een MRI of botscan?
Het gaf geen bijzonderheden, dus er is dan geen artrose of afwijkende stand van de wervels ontdekt. Zenuwpijn wordt hierdoor misschien kleiner, maar niet onmogelijk. Grote kans dat het van de spieren is.
Toen je bij de fysio was, ervaarde je toen helemaal geen verbetering, of was er wel wat verbetering, maar was het effect zeer kort?

----------


## pepina

MRI, wel volledige arthrose over de gehele rug een hernia bij L5 en een lichte hernia bij L2.
Enig effect had de fysio wel, het hielp wel een tikkeltje.
Als ik ben opgestaan het even beter. Ik gebruik wel Mobic om de pijn acceptabel te maken

----------


## albertus

Ik wil je niet bang maken,maar ik zit er nu al bijna 2jaar mee.
En bij mij is er niks aan te doen,zeggen ze.
Ik heb al van alles geprobeerd,maar die specialisten tegenwoordig!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

P.S (een neuroloog?)

----------

